# festival do and don'ts?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm going to sonisphere in July and it's my first festival. apart from a shed load of water, anything else I should know? thanks chaps.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Take bog roll


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lol. yeah sussed that one as well.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Deano said:


> i'm going to sonisphere in July and it's my first festival. apart from a shed load of water, anything else I should know? thanks chaps.


Try and avoid a shed load of water flying towards you as it probably isnt water.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Remember to take a sense of humour with you. 

It quickly becomes very UN-funny at 4am when you have a stonking hangover and people are blasting music. But you need to remember it is a festival, and you should get out of bed and have a boogie :lol:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Also, sun cream. I've never been as burnt in my life, as I was at.......Leeds. :lol:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been to many a festival here is my list although some have already been mentioned.

Loo Roll
Wet Wipes
Torch
Fold Away Chair
Wellies
Bin Bags
Mobile Phone Charger
A Hat
Sun Cream
An empty bottle of Lenor (To p*ss in in the early hours in your tent, instead of having to get up)
Plenty of socks if its gonna rain


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

essjay said:


> I've been to many a festival here is my list although some have already been mentioned.
> 
> Loo Roll
> Wet Wipes
> ...


Beer.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

essjay said:


> I've been to many a festival here is my list although some have already been mentioned.
> 
> Loo Roll
> Wet Wipes
> ...


**In case you feel like smashing one out.......


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

also dont leave anything valueable in your tent (i would recommend buying the cheapest tent and sleeping bag you can)

hundreds of people get their tents burgled at these events.

besides that essjays list is pretty spot on


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

ID if you want beer tokens.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks fellas. ^^ TBH i'd be very flattered if i got asked for ID. lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Earplugs!!! Without a doubt take earplugs. 

The last thing you need is some drunken t**t being noisy at 3am when you're trying to sleep. lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

chances are, i will be that drunken ****. lol.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hahaha trust me you can't be as annoying as the tw*t near us at the first Sonisphere. 

It's 4am and I'm cosy and sleeping. All of a sudden, this nob decides that playing 'Break Stuff' and doing his best Fred Durst impression was appropriate. 

Now personally I don't think there is even an appropriate time to do a Fred Durst impression let alone at 4am so I ended up out of my tent and told him to shut up hahaha.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you seen the comedy line up for sonisphere alex? looks good.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah Bill Bailey at the top!!! How good is that.  

Just hope he's on after the headliners or when Biffy Clyro are playing haha


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I was at t in the park last year. I was camping from thursday to Sunday. 

DO NOT:
Use non-flushing portaloo's. They're a disgrace to humanity after 80,000 people have used them.
Take so many drugs that you KO on the thursday night and are unable to leave your tent until Sunday night like some people beside us did. 
Get really, really drunk. Enjoy drinking for sure, but dont get blootered because you'll have such a big hangover in the morning you dont want to drink for the rest of the weekend and the loud music will annoy you. 

DO:
Drink water
Vacuum packed meats are a godsend 
Dont get Pee Shy, anything that is stationary is a urinal for men. 
I found if I put those dissolving vitamin tablet things in my water and drank one each morning I fought off almost all of the hangover effects. 
Save your poops for in the arena. They tend to have flushing toilets, so they are bearable.
Baby wipes are a shower in your tent. Excellent! 

Oh, HAVE FUN!


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Make it your festival.

When I go, I do what I want, watch who I want when I want.

The only time that I've not enjoyed a set at a festival was Deftones at Download last year. No point moaning about it; I was just too lazy to go walk to another stage.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

I will be going to Download this year. Its my son's 16th birthday present.
I've listened to the stuff he plays in my car....think I'm gonna swipe some earplugs from work.

And this from the guy who used to stand right at the front at Motorhead concerts with his head inside the speakers.


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Couple or boring things;

I take tiny padlocks for the tent (the sort you get for suitcases) helps a bit.

Get decent ear plugs man! (I use These worth every penny, Ministry is circa 140dB, no ringing after at all  ) Tinnitus *SUCKS *trust me.

Toilets get minging..so a strong stomach and a **** bottle is essential you don't want to go anywhere near those pits unless totally necessary.


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

1. Stay in a hotel.
2. Be able to have a hot shower and clean clothes every day.
3. Sleep soundly, knowing you're not about to get some drunken **** stumble in your tent, or attempt to thieve from you.
4. Make use of a clean, working toilet before you go into the festival, make sure you curl one out before you go in, force if necessary.
5. See just as many bands and festivities as those who choose to sleep in a hole on the ground like a caveman.
6. Pay no attention to those afforementioned hole dwellers that you aren't a "proper festival goer" or that you "miss out on so much" if you choose not to join them in their cold, hole in the ground. Trust me, you'll see all that you need/want.
7. Enjoy festival more.

Each to their own though, obv.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

carlwhitley said:


> the only time that I've not enjoyed a set at a festival was Deftones at Download last year. No point moaning about it; I was just too lazy to go walk to another stage.


Funnily enough me and the Mrs laid down and had a sleep during the Deftones set. Wasn't another band on we wanted to see but I find Deftones totally uninspiring. :lol:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't ever forget a torch, seriously it might be obvious, but the ropes holding up other tents are impossible to see without one. It is hilarious watching other folk getting wiped out by them though.

Beef Jerkey was essential. Helped at dinner time. 

Just enjoy chilling out with your mates and enjoying the music.

I've got some great memories from going to TITP a couple of years back and can't wait for Rockness this year.


----------

